# Dacentec RTO --- billing issues?



## drmike (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone else here have / had a Dacentec RTO that reached 12 month maturity/payoff?  Does Dacentec auto adjust the monthly rate or do you have to do a dance with them?

Know someone with one and has been over paying for past 2 months - at same RTO rate.


----------



## dacentec (Jan 8, 2014)

The rate doesn't auto adjust, you must request the change and agree that the hardware support will be your responsiblity.

http://wiki.dacentec.com/index.php?title=Rent_twn


----------



## drmike (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response   Wasn't expecting to see Dacentec here and first to comment.

Seems like some notice to customers when the term is ending would be the right/kind/nice thing to do...


----------



## dacentec (Jan 8, 2014)

This is a great place. We figured that since we have been entertained by some of the posts here we should participate.

 We did send out notices in the beginning but it seemed like it was doing more harm than good. Now we at least like people to read up on the program and tell us they understand how warranty and support work under colo.


----------



## kaniini (Jan 8, 2014)

So, here's the million $ question really.  If the rate is not changed, then is the hardware still guaranteed in the event of defects?

Because I always kind of saw the RTO deal as a way for you guys to sell off-lease, fairly near end of reasonable life (E5400 series CPUs are getting kind of dated really) servers on people and then reduce your own risk exposure as the hardware ages further.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 8, 2014)

kaniini said:


> So, here's the million $ question really.  If the rate is not changed, then is the hardware still guaranteed in the event of defects?
> 
> Because I always kind of saw the RTO deal as a way for you guys to sell off-lease, fairly near end of reasonable life (E5400 series CPUs are getting kind of dated really) servers on people and then reduce your own risk exposure as the hardware ages further.


The KB article clearly explains that it is.  You may then choose to come off the rental at any time; however the hardware is then your issue.  You cannot go back onto the rental terms afterwards.


----------



## drmike (Jan 8, 2014)

> " Keep the same payment amount and maintain all hardware replacement coverage. "


So... in their wiki:



> During the rental period we will warranty all hardware, including disk. Just send a request for replacement.
> 
> Any time ater 12 months you can request to own the server, and change your services to colocation. After that we can provide hardware replacement on a per incident basis for a fee.


Not clear there and in materials if truly they cover everything top to bottom if people continue to extend that odd RTO beyond the RTO term.



> Q: I would like to transfer my server to a new client.
> 
> A: We are unable to transfer servers between clients. We recommend your client ordering a new server and transfer the data over to the new server.


^--- this made me laugh


----------



## dacentec (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi,

If you continue the rental you continue with all of the support you have during the rental.



> You have the option of continuing the rental as long as we support the server. Keep the same payment amount and maintain all hardware replacement coverage.


kaniini, our goal isn't to sell servers or push old hardware out. We just try to provide some things that people want at prices they can afford. The RTO isn't for everyone, for the average user it might be better to continue renting where if you are a service provider trying to build a presence the RTO gives you a way to step up without a lot of investment.

Thanks for the questions, good stuff.


----------



## drmike (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks @dacentec for spending time and clarifying.   Your RTO offers are a stand out in the industry still.  Hoping to see more with newer processors, more RAM and more drives   (not necessarily all of those in one package).

Dacentec became mighty interesting again, to me, with the recent nLayer network upstream.


----------



## CN-Jeremy (Jan 8, 2014)

We had no problem converting one of our RTO servers to Colo after the RTO period was over.  Also did not have any issues when we deceided to have the server shipped back to us.

While some of the info is buried in thier wiki support was able to point us in the proper direction and everything was handled quickly.

When the server arrived it was in good condition and dust free and was packed pretty decent.

Overall things went very well.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 8, 2014)

I actually finished the RTO Period on my Dacentec  (Not to be a hipster or anything, but I did get a RTO dedicated server from them way before everyone else joined in).

It was a great experience, but you had to let them know ahead of time. Get everything sorted out, etc. They're pretty open to communication so I didn't have any problems with them.

Funny thing about the other client/handover thing. I believe it's actually just following proper procedures to minimize legal responsibilities, so when I did sell my Dell Dual L5420 hardware (and had it moved out) I had to be the person in the middle mediating it. I mean yeah it was annoying to an extent, but it's reasonable and I do see it from their perspective.

Basically, I enjoyed my time with Dacentec. Network could have been a little better but yeah having nLayer now makes it attractive again. Haha I do miss the days of 40/month Dual L5420 RTOs that Dacentec used to have.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't wait until my RTO period is up so I can grab another server with them (sometimes I wish my Commercial Media server wasn't so reliable so I could drop it for another Dacentec box).


----------



## drmike (Jan 9, 2014)

I am AMAZED @KuJoe that your CommercialMedia server continues to be reliable, considering their other mass umm, shortcomings.

The RTO program with Dacentec is a little off.   Definitely fine when/where you are hyper aggressive and on them, otherwise riding the big payment like a dumbo sort of.   Yeah I know you get parts replacement.   Hate to test that to see 

(as I wait for next promo from Dacentec with to buy) 

@dacentec,   what's the deal with server transfers?  Can I buy / own and transfer to someone else or what?


----------



## dacentec (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know that we have any 'big payments' 

We do allow transfers, contact [email protected] for info. We need to see documentation etc.


----------

